# Ovulation without a temp rise? Is it possible? YES!!!



## Laura2806

So here's the thing, im on CD45, I've had two sets of positive opks then ran out. They started on CD24, then turned neg and back to pos. I've had temp dips but no significant rise. 

I have PCOS but not currently on treatment (metformin didn't agree with me!) this will be my longest ever cycle. 

I've been reading about the chances of ovulating without having a temp spike, in your opinions what are the chances of this happening? 

I do get crosshairs and a temp spike, or have in the past anyways so I know its probably crazy foe me to think I could have ovd. I guess im just trying to hold onto the fact that its a possibilty! 

In conversations with my OH I keep wanting to say 'im pregnant' or something about being pregnant. This could just be my head messing with me but when I conceived our son I used to wake up lying on my back with my hands on my belly as if I had a bump before I knew I was pregnant. I wonder if this is the same? But then I haven't ovulated or got confirmation that I have! 

Help ladies!!


----------



## Miwi

Bumping for you! Sorry I know next to nothing about temping, so I'm also curious!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hunni, I've read so much conflicting stuff I don't know what's true :(


----------



## Laura2806

Thought I'd update! And yes it is possible! I didn't get a temp rise or clear thermal shift like we're programmed to think is necessary to confirm ovulation throb BBT. On CD72 I tested and got my BFP after thinking I hadn't even ovulated. The only reason I tested was I 'felt pregnant' so it can and does happen!


----------



## WillsMrs

Laura2806 said:


> Thought I'd update! And yes it is possible! I didn't get a temp rise or clear thermal shift like we're programmed to think is necessary to confirm ovulation throb BBT. On CD72 I tested and got my BFP after thinking I hadn't even ovulated. The only reason I tested was I 'felt pregnant' so it can and does happen!

Congratulations! !! This gives me a little bit of hope, as I've not had a temp shift and panicking I'm not ovulating.. I may not be, but this gives me a little bit of comfort knowing it can still happen :thumbup:


----------



## mmcrv

This is awesome! Congrats! I have temp shifts, ovulation and periods regularly even though I have PCOS. But no BFP yet. I just think your story is very inspiring :) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies :) 

It just goes to show that bbt isn't all that accurate for some and def doesn't suit me! Don't get me wrong I've had thermal shifts in the past but they're not crucial for everyone! 

Wishing you both lots and lots of dust! May 2014 bring you love, laughter and life xxx


----------



## mmcrv

Yes my doctor actually asked me to stop charting because she thinks bbt charting is a very old method and does not tell you if you O'd (even with shifts and all, she just doesn't trust it). So I started using OPK's since last cycle.


----------



## Laura2806

Opks don't work for me neither, with having pcos I get several surges and would take loads of things! I believe it's about finding the method that works for us as individuals best!


----------



## Heatherlt

Congrats on your BFP! If you can't use opks or temping, how do you know when you're ovulating?


----------



## Laura2806

Thank you :) I quite simply don't! All I can do is :sex: every other day or as much as poss! This cycle I had lots of ewcm throughout so can't use that but I did have a lot of cramps the last few weeks, all I can do is guess my gestation based on when I got my bfp!


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Please tell me you are still around. I see you have not posted since July :cry:


I have PCOS and I really believe I ovulated but my Temps are so erratic there is nothing to see from them. I believe I have very low progesterone as I get bad PMS, very sore nipples, and sore breasts sometimes for 2 weeks straight in my LP.

This month I got my positive OPK's for 3 days. I know they can't always be trusted. But I had watery CM, and after O symptoms.

They are my own personal symptoms like night sweats and hot flashed OMG! I wake up wet. But this has only happened to me after O.

Do you happen to have your old chart lol! The one without a clear shift. If not, is there anymore information you have? There is virtually nothing on line. I had suspected I have been having weak O's sometimes and maybe that is what happened this cycle.

After the day I feel I old I became extremely moody and cried so hard because I felt I would never get pregnant. That is not like me. I am talking about having puffy eyes and having to blow my nose crying.

Usually if I don't O, I am pretty even tempered throughout my entire cycle. 

Any help would be much appreciated. This may be something that occurs with PCOS women.


----------



## jknsksin

Thought I would chime in for anyone googling this later on....Just got my BFP three days in a row so it IS possible to O without a temp shift.

I had all clear signs of O on day 13 or 14. EWCM, cervix soft, high, open, + OPK on day 13, sore boobs immediately following. Rather than a temp increase, my temps dropped, then hovered around or under the coverline for the next 6 days (I am a diligent bbt'er - set an alarm every morning, no variations). My chart kept showing that I didn't O because I had no temp shift. The shift came almost a week later at cycle day 21. Chart says this is when I O'd, but got my BFP on cycle day 24...Doubt that would have happened only 3 days after O!

Moral of the story, I successfully ovulated and conceived with no temp shift until a week later.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thank you for this it gives me hope! I'm taking a temping break this month because temping was making me crazy. I often have several days delay between my positive OPK and temp shift, so it makes it tricky to know if/when I O'd. Going to try vaginal temping next month in hopes of seeing more stable temps and a clearer shift.


----------



## mdscpa

I know this thread is old but i'm hoping same thing happens to me. I seem to have an anov cycle. I have PCOS and this gives me hope that I could still be pregnant even without a thermal shift. My current cycle seems to give me a low post-O temps that's why I'm thinking I'm having anov cycle again. Every time I O I always have a significant thermal shift this time even though FF detected O i still don't wan't to believe it. Maybe I'm still in the run for ovulation or maybe i'm pregnant without a thermal shift? Really glad someone out their got their :bfp: without a thermal shift. Will update what happens in this cycle in a couple of days/weeks.


----------



## vegangarden

jknsksin said:


> Thought I would chime in for anyone googling this later on....Just got my BFP three days in a row so it IS possible to O without a temp shift.
> 
> I had all clear signs of O on day 13 or 14. EWCM, cervix soft, high, open, + OPK on day 13, sore boobs immediately following. Rather than a temp increase, my temps dropped, then hovered around or under the coverline for the next 6 days (I am a diligent bbt'er - set an alarm every morning, no variations). My chart kept showing that I didn't O because I had no temp shift. The shift came almost a week later at cycle day 21. Chart says this is when I O'd, but got my BFP on cycle day 24...Doubt that would have happened only 3 days after O!
> 
> Moral of the story, I successfully ovulated and conceived with no temp shift until a week later.

hi i don't know if you will read this but i was wondering if you would be so kind as to tell me when you "did the deed" (baby danced) during your wait from day 13 until day 24 when you got your postiive preg test? also did you check your ovulation again during that wait period given that your BBT temperatures didn't rise after day 14? i have the same situaiton where my BBT temp didn't rise after my first positive lot of OPKs (on CDs 13 and 14), they actually also got lower. so after about 3 days, i thought maybe my body tried to ovulate but didn't. given that my temps seemed to be going lower, i thought ... maybe my body is now trying to ovluate again ..so i started testing with my wondfo ovulation test strips again (starting again CD 19) and the last 5 days they've been postiive. unfortunately i'm using a sperm donor and am no longer near him to take advantage of this second surge of lutinizing hormone. this morning on CD 24, the OPKs were kinda half positive which means the surge is coming to the end. actually now as of sunday 6th january (CD 24), my temperatures did actually rise to what they normally are post ovulation. so i'm thinknig that my visit to the donor earlier in the month was a huge waste of money, effort and time if my temps did not rise after hte first LH surge but seem to be rising now. the other option which i wish would be hte case but i doubt if it's the case (its too early to check yet) is that i ovulated after the first surge and i'm pregnant but my BBT didn't rise until a week later (as you describe happened to you above) and i'm showing positive OPKs because i'm pregnant and that can happen. this option is definitely wishful thinking but i'm guessing the first option is probably more hte case, especially given the OPK line is getting lighter today. if i do happen to be pregnant i will report back here for others in the future.


----------



## Rosieee

Just wanted to update for anyone googling later ... 2 weeks ago this thread gave me hope when my BBT took days to rise after what I thought was ovulation (confirmed with positive OPK and ovulation pains). Every previous month BBT would always rise clearly so I was very disheartened. Well 10DPO I got my BFP! So definitely do not stress too much about those post ov temps ladies ❤️


----------



## Hewillia

Rosieee said:


> Just wanted to update for anyone googling later ... 2 weeks ago this thread gave me hope when my BBT took days to rise after what I thought was ovulation (confirmed with positive OPK and ovulation pains). Every previous month BBT would always rise clearly so I was very disheartened. Well 10DPO I got my BFP! So definitely do not stress too much about those post ov temps ladies ❤️

Rosieee I’ve just found your post when googling. I was expecting a temp rise today but it’s actually gone down slightly. I had +opk Wednesday/Thursday, intense o pain Thursday evening and heavy feeling on Friday do was sure I had ovulated but then no temp rise. How long did it take for yours to increase?


----------



## Hewillia

Here’s my chart


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations on your BFP. 

I personally think all women get higher temps after ovulation but things like inaccurate thermometers or temp taking conditions can affect the numbers and therefore make it seem inaccurate.


----------



## Berlin_Goh

Laura2806 said:


> Thought I'd update! And yes it is possible! I didn't get a temp rise or clear thermal shift like we're programmed to think is necessary to confirm ovulation throb BBT. On CD72 I tested and got my BFP after thinking I hadn't even ovulated. The only reason I tested was I 'felt pregnant' so it can and does happen!

This is weird, isn't it.... my temperature dipped all the way down on CD18 even though I got my positive OPK on day 15.... maybe I did not ovulate? I'm on Clomid.


----------

